# fail install FreeBSD amd64 Disk not found!



## Gerardo (Mar 31, 2009)

I am trying to install freebsd amd64 and I do not detect the hard drive I'm using an array mirror with two disks sata with chipset nVidia


----------



## Gerardo (Mar 31, 2009)

using nvidia raid on motherboard asus


----------



## ph0enix (Apr 2, 2009)

What if you break the SATA mirror and try using the single disks?  Are they being recognized then?


----------



## Carpetsmoker (Apr 2, 2009)

Which chipset/mainboard do you have exactly?

Can you post complete dmesg(8) output?


----------

